# Spent the summer sailing, bought my first boat!



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey all, my name's Tod. Here's my story for those interested 
Last March my uncle asked me if I wanted to go sailing with him on his catamaran. My response? "What's a catamaran?" 
Up until that day I had never set foot on a sailboat. He owns a Prindle18, and we raced in a regatta from Singing River to Ocean Springs, MS. It was a 24 mile, one leg race, and it felt like a beam reach the entire way. 15kt winds with gusts to 20, we had a blast. 
I took sailing lessons later in the year at Ocean Springs Yacht Club, and after I took them they asked me to help teach them. Apparently I picked it up quick. After the sailing lessons were done, they asked me to help take care of their boats. 
In one summer I learned much more than I ever thought I could. I saved my wages and bought a San Juan 21, Mark II, 1975 from a friend of mine. I'm currently working on it, and I'll begin sailing it soon.

That's my story, what is yours?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

The Prindles are nice cat boats and more stable (IMHO) then the Hobies and other beach cats. 
Good experience for you. Soak it all up. 
Learning to sail is part physical and part emotional and there is a lot you have left to enjoy. 
Congrats on your SJ 21 but I can only say that my old boat is older then yours. You will hopefully enjoy the experience as parts and systems need to be fixed on older boats.
Welcome to sailnet; or the 'asylum'.


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

CalebD said:


> The Prindles are nice cat boats and more stable (IMHO) then the Hobies and other beach cats.
> Good experience for you. Soak it all up.
> Learning to sail is part physical and part emotional and there is a lot you have left to enjoy.
> Congrats on your SJ 21 but I can only say that my old boat is older then yours. You will hopefully enjoy the experience as parts and systems need to be fixed on older boats.
> Welcome to sailnet; or the 'asylum'.


Thanks for the reply Caleb! 
Every prindle I've been on has been much more stable than it's hobie, nacra, or any other counterpart new the same length. They also are a tab bit faster, in my opinion. 
I love sailing alone, it's much more spiritual than sailing with friends, which I feel is much less of an experience and more of just a social event. I really hope that I can make the necessary repairs on my boat easily and.. frugally.. I have had a bit of experience with mixing 'glass and patching up boats, the little kids from the lessons banged up our sunfish every week.. 
Thanks again for replying!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Tod,

I just joined myself a couple of days ago. I am the owner of 3 Hobies as of yesterday. I am buying up great deals as the season closes out. 

I am a relative newbie to sailing, 3 season of racing on a J35 monohull. 

I am just getting in to restoring the 2 Hob ie 16's that I own. Got a lot of clean first then we start the fiberglass work and gelcoating. I'm stoked for winter.

I've been over on the fight club thread. You ought to join us over there. Great bunch. All extreme sailors. Caleb is over there too.

Welcome aboard.

Mauryd


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Maury, 

Sounds like you have a good thing going! You could resell the 16's after you fix them up if you'd like, make some good money. 
Do you like working on your boats almost as much as sailing them? I've met very few people who do.. I know I do!

I'll check out the fight club, I've seen it, heard rumors haha. 

-Tod


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Tod,

I do love to work on them especially in a Michigan winter. Gives me something to do with my son and be focussed on boating when everything is ice and snow.

Check out the fight club fo sho.

Maury


----------

